# Recomp Diet



## coach5 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am having problems deciding/designing a diet for my upcoming recomp cycle. The cycle will be a 16 week cycle of Test-E and EQ. I may also run Mast the entire time or just add Winny the last 6 weeks. Here are my current stats...

*1) *Age* (35)
2) *Weight and Percent BodyFat* (238 & 13%)
3) *Years of Consistant Training experience* (6 years)
4) *Previous Cycle experience* (1 cycle of TestE 500mg/wk for 10wks)
5) *Training routine and Diet* (Cardio 4x/week Chest,Legs,off,Back & Biceps,Shoulders & Triceps,off,off)
6) *Cycle Goals *(Recomp!!! Get down to 215-220 and 6-7% BF)

*I plan on upping my cardio especially during the final weeks. Right now I am eating in a calorie deficit not only to try and get as close to 11%-10% as I can before I start my cycle on November 20th, but also to help prime for my upcoming cycle. My calorie intake right now is around 2100/day with a macro breakdown of p/c/f : 50/30/20. Meals currently consist of oatmeal, boiled eggwhites, coffee with splenda and 1/4 cup of whole milk, whey protein, casein protein, tuna, chicken breast, lean beef, carrots, green beans, sweet peas, okra, celery, peanut butter, beef jerky, cashews, brown rice, whole grain bread, and whole grain pasta.

Really not sure how many calories I should consume to meet my goals in 16 weeks or the macro breakdown that will serve me best. I do know that I am very carb sensitive. On my first cycle if I consumed any carbs after lunch time I stayed bloated the entire next day. I also noticed that if I consumed more than about 125g a day of carbs I stayed bloated too..no matter when they were consumed. It could of been a combination of carbs/sodium/water intake though. 

I was thinking of a calorie intake of close to 3000 a day with a macro breakdown of 60/30/10. I'm trying to get as dialed in as possible for next beach season. Really hoping that Built will chime in on this one and lend some expert advise.


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I am having problems deciding/designing a diet for my upcoming recomp cycle. The cycle will be a 16 week cycle of Test-E and EQ. I may also run Mast the entire time or just add Winny the last 6 weeks. Here are my current stats...
> 
> *1) *Age* (35)
> 2) *Weight and Percent BodyFat* (238 & 13%)
> ...


Hi there - you're cutting naturally? You may wish to reconsider your diet. Your fats are very low. 

You are currently 238 lbs with about 208 lbs lean mass, right? I'd be trying to keep dietary fat at or near 100g (half a gram per pound lean mass is a reasonable rule of thumb while natural) and yours isn't even half that. 

Your protein is sufficient. Carbs need not be this high unless you like them there - you may wish to increase your fats and drop your carbs - the fats will support your testosterone levels (especially monos such as olive oil) and the carbs may make you hungry, although this is highly individual. 


coach5 said:


> Meals currently consist of oatmeal, boiled eggwhites, coffee with splenda and 1/4 cup of whole milk, whey protein, casein protein, tuna, chicken breast, lean beef, carrots, green beans, sweet peas, okra, celery, peanut butter, beef jerky, cashews, brown rice, whole grain bread, and whole grain pasta.


Toss in a few yolks and back off some of the grains. Potatoes and sweet potatoes are likely more filling anyway. 


coach5 said:


> Really not sure how many calories I should consume to meet my goals in 16 weeks or the macro breakdown that will serve me best. I do know that I am very carb sensitive. On my first cycle if I consumed any carbs after lunch time I stayed bloated the entire next day. I also noticed that if I consumed more than about 125g a day of carbs I stayed bloated too..no matter when they were consumed. It could of been a combination of carbs/sodium/water intake though.


I have the same problem; I blame both carb sensitivity and grains. Try ditching grains and lowering your carbs - you may find it less bloating and more comfortable. 


coach5 said:


> I was thinking of a calorie intake of close to 3000 a day with a macro breakdown of 60/30/10. I'm trying to get as dialed in as possible for next beach season. Really hoping that Built will chime in on this one and lend some expert advise.



I'm here lol - could I trouble you to read homework 1 in my sig? Then re-post your plan. 

Do you happen to know your maintenance calories? I'm guessing a man your size and conditioning probably maintains on about 3300-3500 calories? Does this sound about right?


----------



## coach5 (Oct 17, 2011)

I've actually read your homework when I first joined the site about a year ago...I even have an account on myfitnesspal.com and that's where I track my food intake. According to their site my BMR is 2048 and I burn about 850 calories or so give or take on a given day depending on if I do cardio that day or not. I'm guessing that would put my maintenance around 2900-3000 calories a day. Without going into too much detail, I have a hormone problem that really affects my weight gain/loss and more specifically where I hold my weight. I retain most if not all of my body fat in my abdomen. 

My short term goals over the next month are to continue dropping bodyfat while maintaining as much LBM as possible naturally. I am currently using the following split:

*Mon-*Chest,Abs,Calves & 20min of cardio(bike or treadmill)
*Tue-*Legs & Late-night walk around neighborhood...about 50min
*Wed-*Back,Biceps,Abs,Calves & 20min of cardio(bike or treadmill)
*Thr-*Off
*Fri-*Shoulders,Triceps,Abs,Calves 20min of cardio(bike or treadmill)
*Sat-*Off
*Sun-*Off

I try to vary my exercises, my reps, and my sets about every 2 weeks. 

My long term goals over the next 20-24 weeks are to combine my diet, exercise, and AAS to get as close to 6-7% body-fat as possible. I would like to look somewhat of that of a male fitness model, but with a little more bulk. I would like to have a firm, vascular look that I can maintain with diet after my 16 week cycle of Test-E and EQ. 


I already have a good base to build upon. My legs are my strong point with them being 28" already. I would consider my chest and my back as my weak points. My chest has a good shape, but lacks depth. My back just needs to be trained a little longer and I think it will come along. I had a back injury about 5 years ago and it really inhibited me from training my back for about 3 years.


----------



## Built (Oct 18, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I've actually read your homework when I first joined the site about a year ago...I even have an account on myfitnesspal.com and that's where I track my food intake.


Excellent! So, what do I say about setting up your protein and fat intake according to lean mass? 


coach5 said:


> According to their site my BMR is 2048 and I burn about 850 calories or so give or take on a given day depending on if I do cardio that day or not. I'm guessing that would put my maintenance around 2900-3000 calories a day. Without going into too much detail, I have a hormone problem that really affects my weight gain/loss and more specifically where I hold my weight.


Give me a little info about this if you don't mind - it's relevant. 



coach5 said:


> I retain most if not all of my body fat in my abdomen.


That's insulin resistance fat - thyroid and testosterone are likely culprits. 



coach5 said:


> My short term goals over the next month are to continue dropping bodyfat while maintaining as much LBM as possible naturally. I am currently using the following split:
> 
> *Mon-*Chest,Abs,Calves & 20min of cardio(bike or treadmill)
> *Tue-*Legs & Late-night walk around neighborhood...about 50min
> ...


I suggest you change this setup for your cut - you're going to be running a significant deficit. 


coach5 said:


> My long term goals over the next 20-24 weeks are to combine my diet, exercise, and AAS to get as close to 6-7% body-fat as possible. I would like to look somewhat of that of a male fitness model, but with a little more bulk. I would like to have a firm, vascular look that I can maintain with diet after my 16 week cycle of Test-E and EQ.


Nice!


coach5 said:


> I already have a good base to build upon. My legs are my strong point with them being 28" already. I would consider my chest and my back as my weak points. My chest has a good shape, but lacks depth. My back just needs to be trained a little longer and I think it will come along. I had a back injury about 5 years ago and it really inhibited me from training my back for about 3 years.



Injuries suck. 

Okay, so you need to drop about 8 lbs, and you want this gone in four weeks. 

Why not just do Rapid Fat Loss and be done with it?


----------



## coach5 (Oct 18, 2011)

Built said:


> Excellent! So, what do I say about setting up your protein and fat intake according to lean mass?


A gram of protein and half a gram of fat per pound.



Built said:


> Give me a little info about this if you don't mind - it's relevant.


Not exactly sure what you're looking for here...If it's the calories burned, they are calculated by the website myfitnesspal.com...not sure how accurate they are. If it's about my hormone issue, I found out about a year ago that I suffer from secondary hypogonadism. I have extremely low T and moderate to high Estradiol numbers. 




Built said:


> That's insulin resistance fat - thyroid and testosterone are likely culprits.


See answer above.




Built said:


> I suggest you change this setup for your cut - you're going to be running a significant deficit.


What is your suggestion?? Guide me...please?





Built said:


> Okay, so you need to drop about 8 lbs, and you want this gone in four weeks.


It would be nice, but not completely necessary. That would just be extra weight to lose during my cycle.



Built said:


> Why not just do Rapid Fat Loss and be done with it?


I have the eBook, but haven't really had a chance to read all of it. I know it's basically a high protein, very low carb, and moderate fat intake. I think it says something about re-feeds, but I really don't understand the whole concept of carb timing/re-feeds.



Also, Have I picked the right compounds for my recomp with this only being my second cycle? I wanted to stay away from harsh compounds like Tren. I've also been debating whether or not to taper the Test dose down at the end to combat water weight/bloat and to up the EQ dose at the same time to promote more vascularity. What do you think of that idea?


----------



## Built (Oct 18, 2011)

Talk to the fellas about your cycle - you'll get more helpful information from them. 

Are you running HRT while you cut?


----------



## coach5 (Oct 18, 2011)

Built said:


> Talk to the fellas about your cycle - you'll get more helpful information from them.
> 
> Are you running HRT while you cut?




No HRT for me yet...my doctor has tried other things to "restart production". Nothing has worked and I'm hoping she puts me on once I'm done with my cycle. I've been up front with her and told her that I tried test before and I felt amazing...not to mention I lost about 4% body fat while gaining 20lbs of lbm in 10 weeks.


----------



## Built (Oct 18, 2011)

I would not recommend trying to cut up with hypogonadism. 

Please find another doctor, get on HRT, and then cut.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 18, 2011)

Built said:


> I would not recommend trying to cut up with hypogonadism.
> 
> Please find another doctor, get on HRT, and then cut.



I would love to, but the only endocrinologist in this area will not due HRT. I would have to go to nearest major city which is about 100miles from me. I am basically relying on my PCP to follow through for me and put me on. She's waiting on a year of low results. Don't know why...could be my age, but that's what she wants.


----------



## Built (Oct 18, 2011)

Please don't try to cut up on a strict diet without gear - your testosterone is too low to help you keep your muscle. You could do a very mild cut, no more than a 500 calorie a day deficit, and keep your workouts minimal - go for a twenty minute walk in the AM (fasted if you like, or not) - and train with weights three or at most four days a week. Focus on short, low-rep heavy sets of compounds lifts, don't bother training arms and keep your workouts under 20 work sets (under 16 work sets if you train four days a week). Follow your workouts with a twenty minute walk - you may choose to have a post workout shake while you do this, or not, it won't impact upon fat burning when done post workout. 

I'd suggest a two-day alternating workout; something like 
*workout 1 - 3x8 or 5x5 of each *
(dynamic warmup, warmup sets as required)
squats
bench 
chins

*workout 2- 3x8 or 5x5 of each*
(dynamic warmup, warmup sets as required)
deads
shoulder press (military, olympic bar corner press, pick your poison)
t-bars or dumbbell rows

Toss in a few sets of crunches, some stretches, the odd calf raise, possibly a second heavy compound for one or two of the movements listed and that's it. 

On low test and low food, let the diet make the deficit and keep your muscles by trying to keep the iron on the bar. 

Eat as much red meat, egg yolks, and olive oil as your calories allow.


----------



## coach5 (Oct 18, 2011)

Built said:


> Please don't try to cut up on a strict diet without gear - your testosterone is too low to help you keep your muscle. You could do a very mild cut, no more than a 500 calorie a day deficit, and keep your workouts minimal - go for a twenty minute walk in the AM (fasted if you like, or not) - and train with weights three or at most four days a week. Focus on short, low-rep heavy sets of compounds lifts, don't bother training arms and keep your workouts under 20 work sets (under 16 work sets if you train four days a week). Follow your workouts with a twenty minute walk - you may choose to have a post workout shake while you do this, or not, it won't impact upon fat burning when done post workout.
> 
> I'd suggest a two-day alternating workout; something like
> *workout 1 - 3x8 or 5x5 of each *
> ...




Sounds good...last time I cut without gear I did a pyramid style workout doing 10,8,6,4,2 on all exercises. Any advice for my diet and workout once I start my cycle?


----------



## Built (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh - on cycle, you'll be eating more and you'll be training more. Are you feeling pretty symmetric and looking for all-over gains, or do you need to focus on an area or two?


----------



## coach5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Built said:


> Oh - on cycle, you'll be eating more and you'll be training more. Are you feeling pretty symmetric and looking for all-over gains, or do you need to focus on an area or two?



I feel like I need to focus mostly on my chest and back...I'll also be trying to get my thighs to AT LEAST 30"...they are currently at 28"


----------



## 604Guy (Oct 19, 2011)

Built said:


> Hi there - you're cutting naturally? You may wish to reconsider your diet. Your fats are very low.
> 
> You are currently 238 lbs with about 208 lbs lean mass, right? I'd be trying to keep dietary fat at or near 100g (half a gram per pound lean mass is a reasonable rule of thumb while natural) and yours isn't even half that.
> 
> ...




please re-vision me at my thread bro.. you make good comments!


----------

